# Maybe one day... maybe



## AlyKat (Jul 10, 2011)

In your head, if you turn all that wasted space around into a garden - it looks promising. Double Stack slice of squat heaven. Maybe some graffiti /tags on the sides from travelers coming through


----------



## bicycle (Jul 10, 2011)

inspiring.
Did you take the photo your self? if not what is the source?


----------



## DaisyDoom (Jul 10, 2011)

http://shippingcontainerhousedesign.com/container_home_design.html


----------



## DaisyDoom (Jul 10, 2011)

http://green.yahoo.com/blog/daily_green_news/8/twelve-amazing-shipping-container-houses.html

http://containerhomes-info.com/shipping_container_home_dealers.htm


----------



## bicycle (Jul 10, 2011)

thanks daisy!


----------



## AlyKat (Jul 10, 2011)

woah! Thanks daisy there are some even cooler ones in those links! I just found the first image on reddit  so I don't have any other source.


----------



## DaisyDoom (Jul 10, 2011)

No problem  If you want to see more just google storage container houses


----------



## panik (Jul 10, 2011)

why did I think shipping containers would be so much cheaper than they are? used on ebay for 40' ones is around 3,000....
anyway yeah I've always looked at them thinking you could make neat houses with em.


----------



## DaisyDoom (Jul 10, 2011)

You could probably get them cheaper in other ways...maybe even free if you know the right people...I haven't read much about the prices but I think it's mostly compared to new building materials. There are definitely cheaper ways to build housing than this.


----------



## bryanpaul (Jul 10, 2011)

i mean, 3 grand for that much metal is about right....sounds close to what scrap prices would end up being......wire 'em up and grow weed in dem muhfuckas toooo.......


----------

